# Information about my bicycle i picked up



## jay123bikes (Apr 18, 2010)

I got this bicycle from an auction and was wondering if anybody can give me some information about it what the name of it is how old it might be how much it might be worth if you know any information about this please contact me on here or send a message to my e-mail address                                jay123bikes@yahoo.com any information you have would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2010)

better pictures would help too small


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 22, 2010)

It's worth at least what you paid for it!


----------



## Bikephreak (Apr 23, 2010)

Ditto on better pix...


----------



## jay123bikes (Apr 23, 2010)

like i told the person above send me an e-mail address and i will send you a bigger picture it would not work for a bigger picture sorry


----------

